# Looking for 4” dust collection hose.



## RTWaldo (Jul 27, 2021)

I have 2 hoses now that are both to stiff plastic wound non wire. They are very hard to use when cold. I saw reviews for Rockler blue dust right retractable and I don’t think it a good option if it’s pulling up on load. They have clear flex in 10’ but I would like 15’ min.


----------



## GaryCK (Mar 25, 2018)

Oneida Air Systems has fifteen foot lengths of 4" hose. I have their five foot hose and haven't had any difficulty with it in cold weather.









4 inch x 15 foot Clear Anti-Static Urethane Dust Collection Flex-Hose | Oneida Air Systems


Highly flexible hose made from an abrasion resistant, permanently anti-static, flame retardant urethane. Reinforced with steel wire-helix for heavy-duty usage. Transparent hose makes it easy to spot and clear potential blockages. Ideal for collection of abrasive dusts, powders, and fibers. 15'...




www.oneida-air.com


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

RTWaldo said:


> I have 2 hoses now that are both to stiff plastic wound non wire. They are very hard to use when cold. I saw reviews for Rockler blue dust right retractable and I don’t think it a good option if it’s pulling up on load. They have clear flex in 10’ but I would like 15’ min.


Amazon has a power-"something" brand that is lower priced and works great with my air systems...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It never gets super cold here, and if it does I am going to heat my shop enough the human is comfortable, meaning PVC based hose is fine. Thus I am using hose from Peachtree USA, comes in 50' box and was cheap when I bought it 15 years ago. Saw the same stuff recently, still affordable.

The Amazon stuff mentioned above I think is PowerTec, I have a few DC fittings of theirs. Decent enough stuff., good price. REALLY nice blast gates...


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Yep,,that is it -powertec...Good stuff..Someday I will go for metal blast gates...much better, but for now powered will do


----------

